# New to mice



## Pollywager (Jan 27, 2013)

I have just store bought three fancy mice and called them snap crackle and pop

They are all settled in and I will leave them a couple of days to settle. When I was giving them the once over they all seem fine. They are 10 weeks old. I have seen them all eat drink and poo. The little black one I did notice chattered a little when I was checking her over. Some websites say this is normal and other say its a RI how do I know the difference?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome 
If it is constant and and sounds like she is struggling to breathe, it's a respiratory infection. Sometimes mice chatter when they're nervous or stressed (or at least mine do) and sometimes when they're content or happy. 
This video shows a mouse with a URI (upper respiratory infection)


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Pollywager.
Welcome.
To make sure that there isn't am infection you can take Blacky to a vet.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Pollywager (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes . Her chattering was nothing like that. It was more just her little teeth clicking together.


----------

